

The Super Productive Programmer - andrewtbham
http://seriouslackofdirection.blogspot.com/2012/11/the-super-productive-programmer.html

======
lmm
My experience is that we validate our assumptions when debugging far less than
we should. Most of the time your assumption can be tested very trivially,
while you can waste a huge amount of time if it's wrong.

